# TV+ Renvoi sur Prime Video pourquoi ??



## crachure (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce post est juste pour comprendre le fonctionnement de l'application TV+ et non pour signaler un problème.

Le catalogue TV+ n'est pas censé être un concurrent de Netflix et Prime Video etc ?

J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi on peut télécharger ou acheter un film à un certain prix comme Game Of Thrones par exemple qui fait partie de HBO ?
Ou le bureau des légendes qui renvoi sur l'application MyCanal ?

Autre exemple : 
Je voulais voir un film qui n'est pas sur netlix (un vieux film), j'ai fait une recherche sur TV+ et je peux l'acheter/louer sur TV+ ou je peux cliquer sur "regarder" et TV+ me renvoi sur Prime Video en gratuit. Son concurrent ... 
TV+ agit également comme un "moteur de recherche" sur les autres applis ?

Je comprends pas vraiment le fonctionnent de TV+.
Ce n'est pas simplement un Service de streaming comme netflix et prime video ?

+ simplement : Pourquoi trouve t-on un catalogue de Prime video ou canal + ou HBO sur TV+ ?

Merci à vous pour vos explications.

Aimad


----------



## maxou56 (26 Avril 2020)

crachure a dit:


> Ce post est juste pour comprendre le fonctionnement de l'application TV+ et non pour signaler un problème.



Bonjour,
Tu fais sans doutes référence à l’app Apple TV.
Elle abrite trois fonctions, la 1ère qui est l’achat et la location de films et série ainsi que la bibliothèque des achat (à la maniéré iTune).
La seconde qui est un agrégateur de contenu pour les autres app (myCANAL, OCS, prime, Arte...) cela permet de rechercher, suivre...
La troisième plus récemment (La seul par exemple les anciennes Apple TV et sur les TV connecté ayant l’app Apple TV), qui est le service Apple TV+ (Films et séries par abonnement à la maniéré des prime ou Netflix, mais également des abonnements à des chaîne)


----------



## crachure (26 Avril 2020)

Hello Maxou59.

Réponse clair, limpide et simple !

Je parlais effectivement de l'App Apple Tv.

Nickel, merci pour ces infos, je retiens donc qu'elle a 3 fonctions :
 - Un catalogue de films/serie comme netflix (abo a 4.99e/mois).
 - Achat location de films comme sur itunes.
 - Une moteur de "recherche" sur les autres apps de SVOD.

Thanks


----------

